# Tortoise Sitter!!



## Kymiie (Apr 1, 2010)

As you all know I was worried about Crush becuase I was going on holiday, and feared I had no1 to look after him!

Rung 3 Pet Shops to see if they could look after him for 5 days...

Animal Feeds - (where i purchased crush) & they dont do it, but were willing to do it but wasnt going to take responsibility if anything happened to him , thats why they dont do it!

Distincive Waterlife - Ã‚Â£25 nice pet shop, but not sure what standards are like when it comes to looking after someone elses pet!

LnD exotics - Ã‚Â£15 again not sure what its like so I am going to inspect the 2!!

Question is what can I do to make sure they dont sell him? What can I do to make sure I know i get crush back I will admit i think they all look alike! Shall I marker pen him somewhere tippex him somewhere what shall I do?

xx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 1, 2010)

Poor Kymiie! 

Too bad you can't fly Maggie over with her portable spa and resort to indulge Crush's every need (and procure a tattoo for her bumper), so...

Hopefully one of the pet shops fits the bill for Crushcare, and don't forget Brooke's advice that you could just take her along in a box.


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 1, 2010)

I cant take him with me 
I E-Mailed centre parcs and they dont allow any pets,
and im sure they would notice a tortoise there with all his lights ect!

I dont mind paying 15/25 pound 15 sounds better , but depends on what the living conditions are like!

I am just scared incase they swap him or sell him by accident etc so I would just like to know a SAFE way
that I know I will have the same tortoise back, I find it difficult to tell them apart! lol

xx


----------



## Defiant (Apr 1, 2010)

I doubt they would know. Plus hes not a "Pet" hes a family member lol..... I do not think that by giving him to a pet shop that it would be "Guaranteed" that there could not be an accident. Also what if the other tortoises are sick. Its like sending your kid to daycare. You don't have any friends that might be able to spare a little corner and a few mins a day to fill water and put fresh greens?


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope, believe me the last thing I want to do is give him to some strangers for 5 days!!
They keep the tortoise seperate to the others, they only bundle their own tortoises together so I know crush will be alone 
xx


----------



## Defiant (Apr 1, 2010)

well I hope the best for crush. That holiday spot looks awesome sooo many outdoor activities.


----------



## stells (Apr 1, 2010)

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 1, 2010)

Any chance you can have a friend of family member look after the tort? A neighbor come by, even every other day? When I asked people, I said I would drop him off, set everything up, individually bag food, he is fun to watch, and he takes only 5 minutes a day. I would never drop my tort off at a pet store. Maybe my vet as a last resort, but not a pet store. I don't trust pet stores though because every one I've been to here has horrid conditions for animals. Maybe they are nicer where you live? Will they follow your diet plan for Crush, or feed him whatever they feed the torts? Something to ask about. Best wishes.


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 2, 2010)

Mansfield, Nottinghamshire


stells said:


> Where in the UK are you?



Yes Kate, I have tried everywhere!!
Nanna & Grandad are going on holiday wit my mum ste and sister!
Daves mum and dad are on holiday, his sis is in america for a job!!
Next door is really old and can hardly walk..needs a zimmer frame!

As silly as it sound I would rather him be at a pet shop rather than at home with no1! I know it only takes 5 mins lol but i cant think of anyone else!
I am going today to look at both of the pet shops today and ask lots of question and if allowed i will take pictures and post them to see what you think. & I will take my own food for them to use as they will only need to feed him 3/5 days as I can feed him the monday before I go and friday when I get back.

Thank Yoou x


----------



## stells (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahhh quite a way from me... shame... i would have been happy to babysit...


----------



## jennyBA (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Kymii, i just been reading your post, just a word of warning i recently bought my little horsfield from LnD Exotics and although he seems healthy enough there was a dead one in the vivarium.
Put me off a bit , but i went ahead and bought one from there anyway, so fare so good.
Jen


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 2, 2010)

jennyBA said:


> Hi Kymii, i just been reading your post, just a word of warning i recently bought my little horsfield from LnD Exotics and although he seems healthy enough there was a dead one in the vivarium.
> Put me off a bit , but i went ahead and bought one from there anyway, so fare so good.
> Jen



OMG!! now im not taking him there! I went to look around y.day, but no..not now! Thanks for letting me know! xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2010)

jennyBA said:


> Hi Kymii, i just been reading your post, just a word of warning i recently bought my little horsfield from LnD Exotics and although he seems healthy enough there was a dead one in the vivarium.
> Put me off a bit , but i went ahead and bought one from there anyway, so fare so good.
> Jen



I'm gonna' hi-jack this thread just a little bit:

Hi Jen:





to the forum!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2010)

Jen can't you take Kymiie's tort for a bit?


----------



## jennyBA (Apr 3, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Jen can't you take Kymiie's tort for a bit?



Hi Maggie and everyone, i have sent PM to Kymii with an offer


----------

